# 1965 Messerschmitt Mokuli Transportmoped



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 12, 2013)

1965 Messerschmitt Mokuli Transportmoped

...a recent acquisition

200kg payload

49cc

Ads are from the earlier version Type 130 (1957-1960)

This model Type 200 (1960-1965) uses the same front end as the Messerschmitt Cabin Cruiser

































Here's its page with history and more pics -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/post-ww2/1960-65-fmr-messerschmitt-mokuli-type-200-49cc/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's a motorized longjohn. These seem to have been popular in central europe and Scandanavia. Not exactly a 109 I guess... What sort of performance does the engine give?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

THAT is Awesome!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing...you have some incredible stuff!
Is that fan cooled?....I see a partial shroud around the cylinder.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 14, 2013)

*fan cooled*

A variety of companies made similar machines, mostly with Fichtel & Sachs engines.

This page has a good description in English of the F&S commercial 49cc fan cooled engine used in the similar Swedish Crescent transportmoped

http://mo-ped.se/tra59gb.htm


----------



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2013)

That is some cool! When I think of MesserSchmidt world war 2 German bombers come to mind, not Mopeds and 3 wheel cars.......I never knew


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 14, 2013)

*motorised longjohn*

Mike, I'd never thought of it before as a motorised longjohn. Good observation!

I do actually have an engine on my longjohn, sort of...





(It's a pre-war Royal Enfield lawnmower)


----------

